# Sex apps



## Capster (Jun 10, 2014)

An article popped up on my Twitter stream about sex apps. I'm not sure if TAM allows linking articles, but it's called "6 sex apps that will improve your love life almost as much as turning off your phone."

Good idea or bad idea? Anyone heard or used before? The article explains what they are. The six apps are:

1. Pillow
2. Desire
3. 3nder (for 3somes - not interested in this one!)
4. OhMiBod Remote
5. Dirty Game
6. Pocket Kamasutra


----------



## Piper502 (Jun 2, 2016)

They look interesting! I've just downloaded Pillow and Desire. Looks fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I think it could be fun, especially if your SO always has their face glued to their phone


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Capster said:


> An article popped up on my Twitter stream about sex apps. I'm not sure if TAM allows linking articles, but it's called "6 sex apps that will improve your love life almost as much as turning off your phone."
> 
> Good idea or bad idea? Anyone heard or used before? The article explains what they are. The six apps are:
> 
> ...



In my opinion technology is a good way to remain playful WITH your spouse while you are APART from one another. I would rate the following apps for their ability to facilitate something hot and steamy:

1. Skype 
2. Phone App (imagine that! a "phone" app)
3. Texting

Anything other than those three..... meh....

Badsanta


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Regarding Skype, apart does not have to mean in separate cities, it could mean in separate rooms.

Years ago I downloaded "Adult Wheel of Foreplay", mainly because the word Adult made me chuckle. We thought it was lame, but then we never liked any (3 or 4 over the years) sex board games either.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

badsanta said:


> In my opinion technology is a good way to remain playful WITH your spouse while you are APART from one another. I would rate the following apps for their ability to facilitate something hot and steamy:
> 
> 1. Skype
> 2. Phone App (imagine that! a "phone" app)
> ...



OMG, I forgot these as well:

4. Cloud (synchronizing her calendar to send her naughty reminders about me from my computer)
5. Amazon (nothing says "sexytime" better than an automated email to my wife's phone to confirm I just ordered 100' of rope, buttless chaps, and a self help book called "Gradually Unleashing Your Barn Door!"


----------



## Capster (Jun 10, 2014)

badsanta said:


> OMG, I forgot these as well:
> 
> 4. Cloud (synchronizing her calendar to send her naughty reminders about me from my computer)
> 5. Amazon (nothing says "sexytime" better than an automated email to my wife's phone to confirm *I just ordered 100' of rope, buttless chaps, and a self help book called "Gradually Unleashing Your Barn Door!"*


You should order her something, too. :grin2:


----------

